# you need bait for redfish?!! Good technique for catching small pins..



## dsmith9702 (Nov 27, 2011)

You can gather them in a bunch by throwing a rock or something around where they are. I know it sounds crazy but they run away for a second then come back and all of them go to check out your rock. Throw your bait net and your red fishing. 
Ive been fishing for reds for years and have never caught one over 18" lol. i know it sounds crazy but thats how it is. I botom fish with a sliding sinker to give the pin a little room. I fish the grass flats around the edges. If you have some tips or advice please feel free to leave a comment.. thanks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Try the Gulp shrimp on a 3/8 oz jig head,work around the dock lights at night


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*If your fishing the grass flats and want to use live bait, lose the sinker. Just free line your bait with only a circlehook. *


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with drifterfisher, most of them I've caught has been at night on a gulp shrimp with a jig head


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Use artificals!! If you want to live bait redfish I would suggest live shrimp/mullet/pinfish under a popping cork or free lined . Around structure.


----------



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

i also recommend the gulp shrimp, new penny color on a jig head, the doa baitbuster in red/white or the copper color..if u are drifiting over sand bar and its deep then use a weight, but other wise free line with a circle hook thru the lips..and dont forget the always famous gold spoon on the flats..


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

While the gulps work good,i use bass assasign and put some pro cure on it.get the procure from lizzies.way cheaper and works as good.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know how you could fish around here for years and not catch one over 18". My best guess is that your baits are too small. When redfishing the flats, I catch finger mullet in the 6"+ range. Any 20"+ red will have no problem engulfing such a bait. I like to use a 2-3 oz egg sinker in front of a long 20# flouro or mono leader with a 5/0 owner mutu light circle hook. 

The trick to using a rig like this on grass is to hook the mullet in the ass so it will swim up and away from the grass. After casting, leave it right there and don't move it or it will quickly get entangled in the grass. Just let it swim around right there until something picks it up. Works like a charm for me. Good luck.

And never forget...THE BIGGER THE BAIT, THE BIGGER THE FISH!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I catch many 40+ inch on 2 and 3 inch pinfish.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've caught plenty of big-uns on small baits too, in the pass or gulf, or some other spots where big reds congregate. If he's been trying for years to get an 18incher, he's not fishing those spots. Sounds like he's fishing spots that have more small reds than bulls. Big baits simply take the rat reds out of the equation (works for fat-daddy trout too). Just trying to help a brother out.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Go to any river in the area and cast any crankbait in your box to the grass. Do that all day.


----------



## dsmith9702 (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks guys.i know it sounds crazy... trust me i know.. but its true and ive used 1.5 to 3.5 inch pin fish... ive never tried the gulp though..... i will try next time i go thanks again.


----------

